
MixRank: A Hacker News Comment Leads To Profitable Y Combinator Startup - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/ilya-lichtenstein-mixrank-yc-interview/
======
il
Here's the Offer HN post that started everything:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1839163>

~~~
AndrewWarner
I love this line from that thread: I probably won't help you get more Twitter
followers, but I will help you get more customers.

------
lowglow
I met Ilya at a Hackers and Founders meetup in SF here a couple of months
back. He's a great guy and I hope mixrank does really well. Congratulations on
the launch!

~~~
tim_iles
*MixRank (FTFY)

------
yesimahuman
I met Ilya when he was in the Madison, WI area and we've communicated a few
times since then. Very smart and helpful.

Good luck!

------
dittes
Very good to see when happened in the last 10-12 months there. I met Ilya via
LetsLunch in jan or feb when he had the first thoughts about the product.

Good luck!

